# Top 5 car simulation games?



## prds359 (Jul 4, 2012)

Please list your top 5 car simulation / car racing games except NFS. Have played all of nfs, need something else.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 4, 2012)

GTR2 with tons (literally) of mods. One of the best GT racing games I've ever played. This is the only pure sim for PC. There are some spin-offs based on this game, like RACE 07 & GTR Evolution. And there are semi-sims like F1 2011, SHIFT 2. But if you want an awesome sim with current-gen graphics, wait for Assetto Corsa. Keep an eye on rFactor 2 too.


----------



## d3p (Jul 4, 2012)

prds359 said:


> Please list your top 5 car simulation / car racing games except NFS. Have played all of nfs, need something else.



Simulation Games for PS3 or XBOX or PC ??

Mention the platform..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 4, 2012)

If it comes to complete simulation games.. nothing can beat GTR 2. And there are good semi simulators like Gird, Colin McRae Dirt, Shift.

Unfortunately PC platform lacks quality racing simulators which can be played by a typical ordinary gamer(like GranTurismo, Forza). Either PC will get crappy console ports of the arcade racing crap that were made for consoles. Or, ultra hard SimBin games like GTR 2, which will make your head spin


----------



## hsr (Jul 4, 2012)

Racing sim = GTR2

and added info, NFS != racing since MW, 'crap' would describe better


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 4, 2012)

Re-volt.


----------



## prds359 (Jul 4, 2012)

d3p said:


> Simulation Games for PS3 or XBOX or PC ??
> 
> Mention the platform..



Pc ofcorce, buddy 

What do u guys think of midnight club 3 dub edition? Its not simulation game I think but as a car racing game does it worth my money?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 4, 2012)

Give Race Driver: GRID a try too.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 4, 2012)

mid night club 3 is not available for  PC


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 4, 2012)

GT5 But not for PC


----------



## pramudit (Jul 4, 2012)

Try burnout paradise and nfs ug2....


----------



## Skud (Jul 4, 2012)

Colin McRae Rally
GTR2
rFactor
Richard Burns Rally
RACE & its spinoffs

Some lesser sims:-
Dirt series, F1 series, Grid (including TOCA series) by Codemasters

Upcoming games: Project CARS, rFactor 2, F1 2012

Want more? check the links:-

SimBin Studio titles | Simbin Studios AB
PC Racing Sims - NeoGAF
PC Racing Games | RaceSimCentral - Sim Racing News since 2000


----------



## Anish (Jul 4, 2012)

Have anyone tried Track Mania nations forever? I had a good time playing.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 5, 2012)

I think gran turismo 5 is the best simulator to date. 

gran turismo 5

need for speed underground 2

midnight club 3 dub edition

NFS porsche unleashed

need for speed hot pursuit 2

I take my words back. Asseto Corsa is the way to go.


----------



## d3p (Jul 5, 2012)

Most of the Simbin Titles like *click here* & from Codemasters titles like F1 2010, F1 2011, Race Driver GRID & also the DIRT Series.

For rally simulators, also check WRC FIA Championship 2011. Its not as good as DIRT, but give more realistic feel.

For Sim Lovers..

GTR 3 is under development. Most probably, it will be released on 15th December 2012.

*Source*

For GRID lovers, GRID 2 is under development. May be releasing on Q2 2013.


----------



## prds359 (Jul 5, 2012)

Am looking forward to buy gran turismo 5. What's ur opinion on test drive unlimited 2, guys?


----------



## Skud (Jul 5, 2012)

For WRC, better to wait for this year's version.


----------



## prds359 (Jul 5, 2012)

d3p said:


> Most of the Simbin Titles like *click here* & from Codemasters titles like F1 2010, F1 2011, Race Driver GRID & also the DIRT Series.
> 
> For rally simulators, also check WRC FIA Championship 2011. Its not as good as DIRT, but give more realistic feel.
> 
> ...



When it comes to car simulation game, I must say that for the 1st time I was impressed by nfs porsche unleashed. I dont just want a racing game but also want a realistic feeling of car driving in it. It doesn't have to be sports cars in the game!! Any game can u suggest like that?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2012)

prds359 said:


> Am looking forward to buy gran turismo 5. What's ur opinion on test drive unlimited 2, guys?



You can easily consider Gran Turismo 5 one of the most epic racing games ever. Too bad it has not been released on the PC yet.


----------

